# annoyed!!



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

well hoping i wouldnt have to post in here but children changed all that by kick a football into the vxr grrrr


so whilst i am having to get the work done i was waiting for the father in law to weld and repair this crack which was nicely disguised by a bumper protector when i bought it. now i may as well get a bodyshop to undertake the work as its a bit too much work for him to do with limited time and clean dry space. 


and only a couple of weeks ago i noticed the dreaded vxr corsa rust forming. not massively clear on the pictures but here it is



so i am from preston, lancs. does any body know a decent bodyshop in this area that is decent with a not bad cost. many thanks


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Not sure about a body shop but the dent looks like it can be repaired by PDR. Mark at www.gotdents.co.uk seems to have a good reputation in the PDR community. I haven't used his services but if he can remove the dent then it should be cheaper than a body shop and no paint matching issues.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hard to tell on the dent picture. However, could it push out.

I had a dent on the rear panel on this Corsa.



I took the trim off from inside and punch it. It popped out. All that was left two gouges.



Give it a go. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

ye i have thought about the pdr route. just need to find somebody good  will have a look at recomendations above. the crack in tge bumper is not as much of an issue its just the annoying dent. couldnt sleep last night because i was so annoyed !! haha


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

cheers bevvo just dropped him a message with a pic to see what he says, thanks


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

adamb87 said:


> cheers bevvo just dropped him a message with a pic to see what he says, thanks


No problem. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

well the dent has well and truly gone !! amazed by the work he has done on the car. well worth the money for it !! really recomend the bloke. had a good chat with him whilst working and he is very talented at what he does  happy days


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

adamb87 said:


> well the dent has well and truly gone !! amazed by the work he has done on the car. well worth the money for it !! really recomend the bloke. had a good chat with him whilst working and he is very talented at what he does  happy days


I'm so glad that he's done a good job. Like I say, I haven't used him myself but he has a good reputation. You've confirmed this and hopefully saved a few pounds too. Thanks for the update.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

no probs. cheers pal !!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Pics of the fix ?


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

ye sure here we go. maybe not the best picture as its tight against another car on the drive first thing in the morning


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

as for the crack in the bumper hooefully thats going to get done very soon so i can have a decent summer of lovely detailing


----------

